# Saks 5th Avenue House Brand Suits?



## ErnstStavroBlofeld (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi all it's been a while since I've posted,

However, does anyone have any information on the quality of Sak's Fifth Ave's House Brand Suits specifically the Black and Red Label brands? From my recent visit an Off Sak's Outlet store's it's pretty hard to discern the quality of their suits since they all seem to come from a wide variety of sources. 

For example, some labeled Saks Black said "handmade in Italy" on them appear to be ether half or even fully canvased and use fabrics like Zenga etc. I also saw Black label Sak's 5th suits/sportcoats that were "made in the USA" and had the garment trade union label "UNITE!" in their inner pockets but yet from what I've heard they are fused?

While their" "Red Label" suits are made in ether China, Indonesia, or Vietnam from what I've saw. I assume they are fused and no better in quality at best then those sold at Macy's or similar dept stores.

I've found scant and conflicting information on all of these in House labels of Saks 5th and it's very hard to make any sense of their quality.

I was wondering if anyone had any more information on the quality of Sak's Fifth Avenue's in house suit's?


----------



## StylinLa (Feb 15, 2009)

I haven't tried their suits, but have a couple house brand sport coats and am quite pleased with them.
about a year into wearing one of them.


----------



## Investment Grade (Nov 23, 2013)

In my experience the outlets have two versions of the house brand. The lower end (Red) are of average cut and quality, similar to a DKNY, Calvin Klein, etc. You probably wont do too much better for under $300; I wear it on average once per week for the last 6 months and it looks just as good as when I bought it. The one I own is made in Canada. The black line uses Loro Piana wool and looks to be half canvassed but its difficult to tell. The list price is just under $1000 but they always have sales and can be had for $600 or less. keep in mind this is off fifth outlet, not the actual store.


----------



## ErnstStavroBlofeld (Jan 8, 2013)

Investment Grade said:


> In my experience the outlets have two versions of the house brand. The lower end (Red) are of average cut and quality, similar to a DKNY, Calvin Klein, etc. You probably wont do too much better for under $300; I wear it on average once per week for the last 6 months and it looks just as good as when I bought it. The one I own is made in Canada. The black line uses Loro Piana wool and looks to be half canvassed but its difficult to tell. The list price is just under $1000 but they always have sales and can be had for $600 or less. keep in mind this is off fifth outlet, not the actual store.


Your experience sounds similar to mine.

The outlet I visited had alot more Black Label it seemed then red. Since it's just before Christmas and there was a short lull in sales the made in Italy Black Labels seemed to be going for full retail($700-1000). While on sale all of them(both Red and Black) seemed to be at least %40-50 off the list price.


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

ErnstStavroBlofeld said:


> Hi all it's been a while since I've posted,
> 
> However, does anyone have any information on the quality of Sak's Fifth Ave's House Brand Suits specifically the Black and Red Label brands? From my recent visit an Off Sak's Outlet store's it's pretty hard to discern the quality of their suits since they all seem to come from a wide variety of sources.
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same thing. I went to Saks Off Fifth looking for some deals. I saw the Saks brand all over the place but didn't know if they were worth anything or if the price shown was actually a deal.


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

It seems that quite a few of their sales at Off Fifth exclude most suits except for their in house brand. 

I prefer the Bloomingdales outlet. If you can find one near you, they usually carry Hickey Freeman, Canali and a few other better quality brands. 

Better than Off Fifth's Michael Kors, Hugo Boss and other fashion labels.


----------



## BigFashionAddict (Dec 22, 2013)

I think Saks' house brand is totally worth the money if you buying something on sale in their outlet. Lots of their clothes are pretty good and their shoes seem to be quite decent too.


----------



## ErnstStavroBlofeld (Jan 8, 2013)

BigFashionAddict said:


> I think Saks' house brand is totally worth the money if you buying something on sale in their outlet. Lots of their clothes are pretty good and their shoes seem to be quite decent too.


That's what I am thinking. Esp. if they have canvassing construction and all of the other factors like fit, fabric etc, I fail to see what's so different between a house label and a name brand suit in terms of quality.


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

ErnstStavroBlofeld said:


> That's what I am thinking. Esp. if they have canvassing construction and all of the other factors like fit, fabric etc, I fail to see what's so different between a house label and a name brand suit in terms of quality.


Paying for the name.


----------



## Sudonihm (Feb 25, 2014)

Rather than starting a new thread, I thought I'd revive this one. Anyone care to weigh in on who "makes" this coat (https://www.saksoff5th.com/wool-two...92.html?start=45&cgid=Mens-Apparel-Sportcoats) 9it stays made in USA) and/or (2) if it's half/fully canvassed. Also, does anyone have any experience with it? I am looking for a Navy sport coat.


----------



## Bob Sacamano (Jul 27, 2013)

I was just in off fifth this last weekend looking at suits. According to the SA, all of the suits sold at off saks are made for for off saks and are half canvassed. Not sure if that applies to this blazer.


----------



## JPM (Feb 5, 2013)

I was in an Off 5th and came a cross a suit (forget which line) that was made in Canada and it was the exact same suit as a Jack Victor that I had just purchased. I assume that those made in Canada are produced by JV.


----------



## ErnstStavroBlofeld (Jan 8, 2013)

JPM said:


> I was in an Off 5th and came a cross a suit (forget which line) that was made in Canada and it was the exact same suit as a Jack Victor that I had just purchased. I assume that those made in Canada are produced by JV.


It could be-

If it's fused though it's most likely produced by S. Cohen.


----------



## JPM (Feb 5, 2013)

It was the exact same suit with a fairly distinct pattern, so I am confident it was JV.


----------



## Sudonihm (Feb 25, 2014)

JPM said:


> It was the exact same suit with a fairly distinct pattern, so I am confident it was JV.


This one says made in the USA. I wonder if Hickey Freeman makes it and it's half-canvassed as Bob suggests above. I am leaning toward giving it a shot.


----------



## ckgs (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm pretty interested in one of the Black Label suits, so I did some internet digging and found that saks black label is made by Samuelsohn?!!?? That would explain the Made in Canada suits and Zenga fabric. Anyone know if this is correct for the Off 5th Suits, or just mainline Saks? The ones at Off 5th are half-canvass so might just be mainline.



"Within the Black line, the tailored clothing is now being produced by Samuelsohn in Canada and will sport a dual label. It will use performance fabrics, have full canvas construction and retail for under $1,200. “This takes the collection to another level,” Cohen said. Dress shirts will use Italian fabrics and patterns chosen specifically by the Saks team. They will sell for $195. Ties will be made in Italy, and outerwear will include travel jackets, topcoats with standing collars and leather jackets. There will also be accessories such as printed scarves and gloves with brightly colored linings."


----------



## Bob Sacamano (Jul 27, 2013)

ckgs said:


> I'm pretty interested in one of the Black Label suits, so I did some internet digging and found that saks black label is made by Samuelsohn?!!?? That would explain the Made in Canada suits and Zenga fabric. Anyone know if this is correct for the Off 5th Suits, or just mainline Saks? The ones at Off 5th are half-canvass so might just be mainline.
> 
> "Within the Black line, the tailored clothing is now being produced by Samuelsohn in Canada and will sport a dual label. It will use performance fabrics, have full canvas construction and retail for under $1,200. "This takes the collection to another level," Cohen said. Dress shirts will use Italian fabrics and patterns chosen specifically by the Saks team. They will sell for $195. Ties will be made in Italy, and outerwear will include travel jackets, topcoats with standing collars and leather jackets. There will also be accessories such as printed scarves and gloves with brightly colored linings."


I looked into this several months ago. The Samuelsohn suits sell for ~$1300 at the mainline stores only and they are fully canvassed. You can verify by checking the tag, it says Samuelsohn. I tried it on.

The black label suits at the outlet stores are not Samuelsohn. They use zegna fabric, but are not made by zegna, and they are half canvassed. They are a very good deal if you go on a BOGO weekend, which happens frequently.

Nordstrom has Samuelsohn suits for ~$1095, but I have not checked the construction, I've only looked at them online.


----------

